
Amazon and Google home speakers get stuck in infinite loop - AstroJetson
http://www.pcmag.com/news/350050/watch-these-echo-google-home-speakers-get-stuck-in-infinite
======
novia
Not infinite. After "tonight" is over the loop will end.

------
AstroJetson
I'm waiting until someone comes up with a Eliza script between the two of
these so they can talk all night..

